# Got one!



## cutmdown247 (Feb 25, 2008)

My uncle and my younger brother went out this morning and seen 5 long beards. my brother's best shot was on this bird.it weighed 18lbs and had a 5in beard.


----------



## cutmdown247 (Feb 25, 2008)

this is a cell phone picture...we'll get some better one's up later. 

http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg215/boyera24/nateturkey.jpg


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very nice! Let him know 'Good Job!'.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Congradulations! I'm hoping to get my first one this year as well.I only have Sundays off in the Spring..... got 3 days to do it in :\


----------



## cutmdown247 (Feb 25, 2008)

here is a better pic fellas...

http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg215/boyera24/nateturkey2.jpg


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That gun rules.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

nice bird congrats, what kind of shotgun is that?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like an 870 with a pistol grip to me


----------



## cutmdown247 (Feb 25, 2008)

> Looks like an 870 with a pistol grip to me


that is correct. i believe its a super mag with a remington extra full turkey choke tho. cuz my brother shoots 3.5". that load rocks your world tho. last year he took the head right off of the turkey. its good out to 50 yds...


----------

